# Game Fair



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

So how many people here go to the Game Fair in Anoka?

I've been going for the past 5 or 6 yrs. It's a lot of fun to see some of the dogs work. Alot of time with some of those pups.

Some of the seminars are getting repetative but there are usually some new people there to listen to.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I head there every year w/the dog. Lots of great stuff to see and hear.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think I'll finally make it this year as a lot of guys I know are blowing in the contest.

The booth's were full....maybe next year.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

When is it?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

It's in August - 12-14 and 19-21.

Here is the link for more information: http://www.gamefair.com/


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Gotta love the background music!!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

zettler

Thank you.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ill be down there blowing in the goose comp.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Gotta love the background music!!


2 reasons why background music like that is a bad idea:

1) It's the Pointer Sisters.....do I need to say more?

2) You're announcing to everyone at work that you're surfing and not working.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

1) It's the Pointer Sisters.....do I need to say more?

2) You're announcing to everyone at work that you're surfing and not working.

[/quote]

No kidding, as soon as the guys at work heard the music, they immediatley started to question my sexuality


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

GB3 are you going to be there the first or second or both?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

1st weekend.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Delta Waterfowl will be having a booth both weekends. I'll be at the booth Aug. 12, 13, 14! Stop by and say hi and chat a bit...

Scott


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I will have to attend this thing.............it is in the same city as my future sister-in-laws house so............I'll have extra money to spend!!!

What is the admission charge generally?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Parking is $3-5 depending on how far you want to walk. You park in people's yards.

Admission is 8 or 10 I don't remember. I do know that the shopper down there usually has coupons for a dollar off admission.

You can check it out here.

www.gamefair.com

If you haven't been before I would say that it is worth going. Really give the itch to go out and train the dogs after you go and see all of the really good dogs there. Lots of hours training into some.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Lots of kid's stuff too - sling shots, BB guns, Bow & Arrow range,etc. 
They have instructors there to teach the kids how to do it if they haven't before.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

JP & Lee Foods will have a booth down there both weekends , stop by for a free samples. Tickets are $9.00 adults $6.00 seniors, $3.00 children 6-12 under 6 free with adult. Plan on spending most of a day, there is lots to see and do. Lee


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

It will be good to go again this year. The dates don't conflict with the Pine to Palm golf tournament and it will be an excuse to put some miles on the Gold Wing.

It's is very entertaining with excellent seminars, inormation booths, and exhibitions. If you have not been to it before it is well worth it to go.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I try to go every year. Like the posts state, lots to see and do. You can watch the dog events or participate with your pooch. There are several events anyone and their dog can try. There's the dock jump and a couple other retrieve setups that are fun to see the dog try.

You can shoot clay targets or bow and arrow. Many seminars and lots of equipment for sale. Good food too. Lots of dogs with the vast majority being labs, but all kinds sprinkled in.

Good Hunting.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

if i go there trying to buy decoys are they gonna have any good sale prices or am i better off going to sportsmans warehouse?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Last year some of my friends went and Bigfoots were all over the place for $80/4. I got the same deal at Gander Mountain about a week later.


----------

